# Weird Flagellate?



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Ok, so I found this awesome stump in my backyard to use in a future viv. I put it in ~15% bleach solution and sort of forgot about it for a month. It has been sitting outside and today i finally looked into the tub it has been in. Well the water has stained brown, and there were lots of dead insects in it. I then saw these very strange organisms moving around in it. They were about 1" long, with 3/4 of the length being a very thin and pointy flagellum. They looked sort of like huge sperm lol. They wiggled around and had a sucker mouth which they would move from time to time. The coloring was white/transparent. I have been around lots of insects and bugs since I was a kid, but have never seen anything like this...anybody know what it is?

Luke


----------



## jschroeder (Mar 19, 2005)

Where they attached to anything or free swimming. If they were attached, they sound like they might be frsh water hydra? Any pics?
Justin


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Drone Fly _Eristalis tenax _larvae. Also known as rat-tailed maggots or as "mousies" to those of us with a passion for ice fishing. The tail is actually a breathing tube.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow...thanks ed, that seems to be right...they are very very strange...I poured in 20% bleach solution in there again and they do not seem affected...very strange.

Luke


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

> I poured in 20% bleach solution in there again and they do not seem affected


Anyone see Alien? RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!

Sorry, couldn't resist. :lol:


----------

